# BMW 540i trashed window frames by dealer



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hello Guys,

Unusual title yes, as you are about to see this car was beyond repair that is the window frames , my client bought this 2008 540i BMW with only 34000km from a Mercedes Benz dealer here in Melbourne.

The day she picked it up it looked ok ( unbeknown to her the window frames were heavly coloured with some product which masked the damage that there detailer caused )

When I started washing and claying the car all those masking products came off to reveal the damage they caused .

After all the wash and prep work was done some Car Pro Eraser was used and this revealed even more damage !

I called the owner and asked her if she was aware of this problem she was utterly :doublesho she told me that when she picked up the car that evening it looked good . I told her that dealers want you to pick up the car in the evening so if there is a defect on your car you won't notice it .

That's a trick dealers use !

When I do paint corrections I always tape these areas for this reason obviously the car dealer in-house detailer who did the job couldn't car less and it showed with the amount of damage he caused .

She asked me can you fix it ? I said I'm afraid not they have removed the clear on those window frames which gave it the gloss the only way this could be fixed is by replacing the whole lot or repainting the frames .

She rang BMW and asked them how much would this cost ?
Back came the reply $ 4000 AUD :doublesho she is now persuing the Mercedes Benz 
Dealer that sold her the car and if nothing comes out of this she will take it legal . This is no lady to be messed with and they will soon learn there lesson!

Boy don't you love dealers , some of them shouldn't be trading at all 

This is how bad they looked like after washing the car and preping it 
As you can see they have stripped the clear no amount of polishing will get the gloss back !








And to make matters worse the even burnt through the edges:wall:
















That just shows you the lack of care some car dealers take , especially the used car section !

PTG were taken to see how much these cowboys removed 













































This car has had a hard life it has been exposed to the elements no care was taken to ensure the protection of it's paint work and it showed besides the acid rain mark etchings which were quite deep .
No amount of wet sanding was going to fix this problem too deep they were like craters .








From this photo you can see that it's had it's fare share of car washes ( Brushes)
















50/50 Boot Lid 
















Tail Lights look really Dull
































This is after several passes with Wizards Mystic Cut and LC 4" Orange Pad with Flex XC 3401 VRG DA !








Products used to get these results !

































Final results after One and a half days work !









































































































































































Conclusions my client told me she will be taking this further with the dealership that sold her the car I will keep you all posted !

Thanks for reading 
Best Regards

Mario

Coming up next 
2008 Jet Black Lexus ISF 









*


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Really nice work on the Racing Tank mate.

Never seen a lexus with those types of exhausts WTF!!!! :doublesho

:thumb:


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

great work as usual, the guys who did that damage to the bmw should get punished, hope it all sorts out for your client


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Great work Mario! :thumb:
At your hands the beamer got the attention it deserved!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Work :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Top work as usual :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks amazing now Mario, shame about the window surrounds though!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work on bimmer, :thumb:.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*


ITHAQVA said:



Really nice work on the Racing Tank mate.

Never seen a lexus with those types of exhausts WTF!!!! :doublesho

:thumb:

Click to expand...

Thank you Doug . Racing tank that's a good one :lol::lol:
Standard feature on these Lexus !



Miguel Pestana said:



great work as usual, the guys who did that damage to the bmw should get punished, hope it all sorts out for your client

Click to expand...

Thank you Miguel, I still haven't heard any thing from my client I will keep you all posted when I do .

Yes they should, like revoke there licence for selling cars ! That would fix them right up !



skorpios said:



Great work Mario! :thumb:
At your hands the beamer got the attention it deserved!

Click to expand...

Thank you Stamatis :thumb:
Yes it did and now she looks the part .



Racer said:



Great Work :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thank you Rui :thumb:



Swell.gr said:



Top work as usual :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks Mike :thumb:



JBirchy said:



Looks amazing now Mario, shame about the window surrounds though!

Click to expand...

Thanks buddy , yeah real shame about those window surrounds 



deni2 said:



Great work on bimmer, :thumb:.

Click to expand...

Thanks Deni :thumb:



tonyy said:



Great work:thumb:

Click to expand...

Thank you Tony :thumb:

Thank you guys for all your kind comments !

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## *TQ* (Jun 1, 2012)

For those of us who are inexperienced how did they manage to cause the damage to the window surrounds? Not something I want to accidentally do to my car!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*TQ* said:


> For those of us who are inexperienced how did they manage to cause the damage to the window surrounds? Not something I want to accidentally do to my car!


*Buffing using an extremely aggressive compound and very high speeds which they have managed to remove the clear coat on those areas !
That's one , second didn't bother taping those areas !

Also , an aggressive cutting pad will do that kind of damage when you combine both together that's a recipe for disaster !

That's how they did the damage !*


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work Mario.:thumb:

Shocking prep by the dealer!:doublesho

I'm interested to see how this turns out for your client.


----------



## swissrob (Oct 4, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> Really nice work on the Racing Tank mate.
> 
> Never seen a lexus with those types of exhausts WTF!!!! :doublesho
> 
> :thumb:


standard fitment but the upper exhaust exit is a fake.....


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great turn around looks great


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

Very nice, you did all you can, but like you said, some of that damage was just not ever going to get fixed short of a respray.


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

nice work, looking forward to the lexus but also interested if your going to write up on the benz


----------



## Jarw101 (Jun 7, 2011)

Need to get my hands on one of those nano prep cloths...


----------



## david_pupu (Sep 19, 2011)

damn that dealer ^_^


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

Awesome work! How do you like Bowdens products?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

scooby73 said:


> Nice work Mario.:thumb:
> 
> Shocking prep by the dealer!:doublesho
> 
> I'm interested to see how this turns out for your client.


Thanks John :thumb:

Yes I Know , that's what some of them do and they really pull the wool over the customers eyes especially if she is a female no pun indended girls 

Yes , my client is a female but knows about quality unfortunetly she got taken for a ride this time however, she is not to be joked with , this can turn really nasty she can take them to court and sue them .

She is not short of $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

I will keep you and everyone else posted on how it turns out once she gets back from overseas .

Mario



Derekh929 said:


> Great turn around looks great


Thanks Derek , glad you like mate :thumb:



G51 NAV said:


> Very nice, you did all you can, but like you said, some of that damage was just not ever going to get fixed short of a respray.


Thanks , yes I did , a respray is a cheaper way out my client wants it replaced by the Mercedes Benz Dealer she rang BMW and got a price for her car $ 4000 AUD to replace all the window surrounds:doublesho

Yes , that's Australian Dollars !



R9SH G said:


> nice work, looking forward to the lexus but also interested if your going to write up on the benz


Thank you very much, that's coming up next 
Sorry the owner wants to get rid of it he reckons it's a piece of Sh*** !

Too much money to be spent on it ( which he doesn't want to spend ).



Jarw101 said:


> Need to get my hands on one of those nano prep cloths...


They won't replace claying but will complement it by doing the job quicker especially on those thrashed paint jobs !



david_pupu said:


> damn that dealer ^_^


Totally agree with you :thumb:



Joel. said:


> Awesome work! How do you like Bowdens products?


Thanks , very good products indeed will match the best products out there !

Thank you guys for your kind commets :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Top work mario. How people can do such damage and try to cover it up is beyond me


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Top work mario. How people can do such damage and try to cover it up is beyond me


*Thanks Matt, because there dealers they almost get away with murder 
This lady will take the matter further and you will see who will loose in the the end they will ! One dissatisfied customer can mean ruining there business and reputation she is a very influential person who is well know in the business world ( that's all I can say) and knows a lot of powerful people .

If she wants something done she will get it done no questions asked !

Mario*


----------



## Typhoon (Nov 1, 2008)

Just a thought....

Trim replacement alternatives?

Could carbon fibre film wrap the parts.
Could carbon fibre 'coat' the parts
Plastic Coating companies could do the equivalent of power coating the worn parts.

http://www.holscot.com/Downloads/CAMERON COATINGS Car Parts.pdf

http://www.carbonmods.co.uk/departments/guides/carbon-fibre-skinning.aspx

http://monsterwraps.co.uk/gallery/#


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Typhoon said:


> Just a thought....
> 
> Trim replacement alternatives?
> 
> ...


*Thanks for the advice, I don't think she likes carbon she wants the original parts replaced !

Thanks anyway :thumb:*


----------

